# Akira (2 live action movies) movie 1 2009



## Haohmaru (Feb 20, 2008)

ANN said:
			
		

> The Hollywood Reporter and Variety entertainment trade periodicals   that  and Appian Way, the company of actor Leonardo DiCaprio (Titanic, The Aviator), will adapt 's Akira manga into two live-action films. Each film will cover three volumes of the renowned science-fiction manga about a governmental genetic project and a teenager's attempt to save a fellow biker gang member. The manga set in Neo-Tokyo, a city rebuilt after being destroyed in a mysterious explosion. Otomo directed his own animated film adaptation that premiered on July 16, 1988 ? the same day that the story has the fictional Tokyo being destroyed. The first live-action film is scheduled for release in the summer of 2009 and will move the story's setting to "'New Manhattan,' a city rebuilt after being destroyed 31 years ago."
> Ireland's Ruairi Robinson will be making his feature directorial debut with this project, and Gary Whitta (Book of Eli) is writing a script. Warner Brother once had the film rights for Akira before, but Executive Vice-President Greg Silverman (300, Batman Begins) had to re-acquire them from Kodansha after pitched bidding that reached seven figures. Mad Chance's Andrew Lazar, DiCaprio, and Appian Way's Jennifer Davisson will produce. No announcement has been made regarding the cast.
> *Update:* The free version of Hollywood Reporter's article is now , and more information about the original manga and anime adaptation have been added.


This could either be good or extremely bad. WTF at new Manhattan :s. I thought the animated movie was really good. Though the manga is brilliant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2008)

OMFG! CAN'T WAIT!

So since its going by the manga, I'm guessing we wont have a giant metal/flesh DiCaprio blob. Awww 

But the potential for win here is very very high.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2008)

OH F**K...........must they ruin every good thing that asian cinema has going for it, first the asian and especially korean horror genre got totally raped and got turned into the piece of shit films that are coming out with sarah michelle geller and jessica alba.......(the amount of swearing i felt like writing next to their names could have got me banned).

then they royally fucked up the masterpiece that is infernal affairs and pretend like the original film is a piece of shit that never existed.

this film is going to be terrible........especially if leanardo di caprio stars in the film......god help us all.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 20, 2008)

^I think and hope he's not. I mean he's an ok actor, but him as Kaneda or Tetsuo... HELL NO!


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is definitely one of those anime/manga that can be well adapted to the screen without being cheesy or lame. I have high hopes for this one, as it seems to have some pretty nice producers behind it.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 20, 2008)

I have even less faith in this movie then in the DBZ one, mostly because of this line.


> The first live-action film is scheduled for release in the summer of 2009 and *will move the story's setting to "'New Manhattan,' a city rebuilt after being destroyed 31 years ago."*



I hope I'm wrong, and that this movie doesn't shit on one of the best manga ever.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 20, 2008)

lol click the link the reporter doesn't even know which AKIRA is being talked about by the image


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 20, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> ^I think and hope he's not. I mean he's an ok actor, but him as Kaneda or Tetsuo... HELL NO!


But more than anything is he's an A-list actor. Which means this movie is going to have serious money and resources put behind it. It isn't going to be a second rate adaptation.


Piekage said:


> I have even less faith in this movie then in the DBZ one, mostly because of this line.
> 
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, and that this movie doesn't shit on one of the best manga ever.


Well where else would they do it if they wanted to have it set in America?

This is an American movie using a Japanese story. Its natural that if they were going to have the equivalent of Tokyo, it'd be New York. And if they did Neo New York, Futurama would sue them 

Frankly, the movie would look far better done in America then in Japan. They probably wouldn't devote the resources to the movie like America would. Furthermore, I hate having to read subtitles. And with any luck, if successful it may mean we may get more adaptations of those classics (and not shit like horror movies like One Missed Call and other such movies that were shit even in Japan) which I think is a very good thing.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

oh wowy

eva is gunna be a live action movie, and now i hear about this?!

SO MANY MANGA TO AMERICAN MOVIE ADAPTATIONS


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2008)

memos159 said:


> OH F**K...........must they ruin every good thing that asian cinema has going for it, first the asian and especially korean horror genre got totally raped and got turned into the piece of shit films that are coming out with sarah michelle geller and jessica alba.......(the amount of swearing i felt like writing next to their names could have got me banned).
> 
> then they royally fucked up the masterpiece that is infernal affairs and pretend like the original film is a piece of shit that never existed.
> 
> this film is going to be terrible........especially if leanardo di caprio stars in the film......god help us all.



You must remember the reason anime is so popular in Japan. Their live action stuff SUCKS.


Leo's a good actor, the movie will get bank and a special effects budget the size of The Titantic. Just get a few more quality actors and you have a great 4/5 or 5/5 star movie.

Since it's being split up into two films nothing major should get cut out. The setting is irrelevant for movies like this, just look at Samurai Seven and it's American Western adaption. Both are considered classics of their genre's because the story is timeless regardless of the setting. If you think Akira was great because it took place in Japan you missed out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> *You must remember the reason anime is so popular in Japan. Their live action stuff SUCKS.
> *
> 
> Leo's a good actor, the movie will get bank and a special effects budget the size of The Titantic. Just get a few more quality actors and you have a great 4/5 or 5/5 star movie.
> ...


Quoted and bolded and size increased for massive truth.

Hold up, AN EVA LIVE ACTION MOVIE?!?!?! 

Also will Leo be in it? The reporter article says he's just a producer.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not looking forward to this movie at the moment. It has nothing to do with Dicaprio involved in this movie, I like Leo and think he's a great actor and this movie will have serious bank in it.  It has nothing to do with it being set in America and not in Japan.  It has nothing to do with the fact that it's an American adaptation.  I just honestly don't believe that this story can be adapted in the format that they want to do it.  Just like Watchmen I'm not expecting much out of it.


----------



## podsandgods (Feb 21, 2008)

i will admit the setting change will upset die hard fans of the series, but I am not one of them. I love the movie and have always thought it would be cool if they made it live action so I am glad an american studio is doing it because the death note movie was done in japan and had some of the fakest CGI I have seen of recent.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I'm not looking forward to this movie at the moment. It has nothing to do with Dicaprio involved in this movie, I like Leo and think he's a great actor and this movie will have serious bank in it.  It has nothing to do with it being set in America and not in Japan.  It has nothing to do with the fact that it's an American adaptation.  I just honestly don't believe that this story can be adapted in the format that they want to do it.  Just like Watchmen I'm not expecting much out of it.


If you said this statement before 300 and V for Vendetta came out, I'd believe you and agree completely. However those two movies truly restored my faith in American Cinema that they now have the capabilities and creativity to effectively mimic the feel of comics and anime and other such cartoons. It is because of that I'm looking forward to those and the new Speed Racer film.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

*EVA WILL BE LIVE ACTION MOVIE!*


----------



## Piekage (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well where else would they do it if they wanted to have it set in America?
> 
> This is an American movie using a Japanese story. Its natural that if they were going to have the equivalent of Tokyo, it'd be New York. And if they did Neo New York, Futurama would sue them



Well, concerns about setting are linked to other things too, like characters and plot. I don't mind a good retelling of a good story, but I also hate a bad retelling of a good story. Since it's set in America, will the characters still be the ones we know and love? Will it still be Kaneda and Tetsuo, or Kenny and Ted? Will the plot be raped in order to appeal to the general populuse? Worst of all, will they put a shitty romance story in it, which has ruined a lot of potentially great movies?

Futurama references would be acceptable though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2008)

Dave said:


> *EVA WILL BE LIVE ACTION MOVIE!*





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> ADV stated that fans could expect a major announcement concerning the film to be made sometime in the Autumn of 2006. As of February 2008, there has been no such announcement. Although ADV have recently said the film is "still on" and "big names" are attached, no information can be announced at this time, and the project is considered to be in "development hell."


*....EVENTUALLY*

Well I'm sure they will culturally make the names western however they will probably try and keep the feeling for them like if the names have a significant meaning, they'll try and keep that in selection of a more Western name.

 Well the one thing I worry is they may try and hype a female role or another for the women audience. That unfortunately is something Hollywood does a lot of, noticeably in 300. If I recall the only significant role of a female in Akira...besides of course the spy chick who was awesome, was being raped.


----------



## Memos (Feb 21, 2008)

actually i just realised something about this film that is turning all my negativity towards these films into sugary flowery shiny goodness.......you know why?, two simple words.........kaneda's bike......FINALLY we get to see that thing in real-time, kicking some real ass, i know there are some people that have made a replica of it but this is the first time it'll move.....and......drive.......and ride.......i am so excited to see that bike in action.

this film suddenly became a must see for me.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 21, 2008)

All that's left is a Sailor Moon live-action movie!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Worst of all, will they put a shitty romance story in it, which has ruined a lot of potentially great movies?



I recall a romance in the original . . .


----------



## Koi (Feb 21, 2008)

_Eeh.._ I dunno.  I didn't really like the animated film all that much.  It just, it didn't appeal to me.  Thinking about it, though, a live-action version DOES have the potential to be kinda cool.  Looks like we're gonna have to wait this one out and see where it goes.  I'm just gonna hope for the best for this one, though.. although I do kinda wish they had stuck with Neo-Tokyo. :\


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Well, concerns about setting are linked to other things too, like characters and plot. I don't mind a good retelling of a good story, but I also hate a bad retelling of a good story. Since it's set in America, will the characters still be the ones we know and love? Will it still be Kaneda and Tetsuo, or Kenny and Ted? Will the plot be raped in order to appeal to the general populuse? Worst of all, will they put a shitty romance story in it, which has ruined a lot of potentially great movies?
> 
> Futurama references would be acceptable though.



yeah the AKIRA manga had a romance story in it.... (which if you look its based off the 6 volume manga and not off the 2 hour anime that was based off that 2000 page manga)



neway the thing that scares me most of the move means to me that the people making it are making it with the idea that the audience won't accept the film because they aren't in America, which has all kinds of horrible repercussions



in some sick way they might even cover more of the manga then the anime did....


----------



## Piekage (Feb 21, 2008)

> yeah the AKIRA manga had a romance story in it.... (which if you look its based off the 6 volume manga and not off the 2 hour anime that was based off that 2000 page manga)



True, but romance in American Action movies tned to be bad IMO.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> If you said this statement before 300 and V for Vendetta came out, I'd believe you and agree completely. However those two movies truly restored my faith in American Cinema that they now have the capabilities and creativity to effectively mimic the feel of comics and anime and other such cartoons. It is because of that I'm looking forward to those and the new Speed Racer film.



But V for Vendetta was shit... 

300 was an amazing adaptation though.

I'll be really happy if Leo is in this film, he's incredible. His work in The Departed or The Basketball Diaries... my God he was amazing.

I'm looking forward to how this plays out, because I've never been bothered to read the phone-book sized manga I never really knew how the story played out, so if this is going to cover lots of volumes and have good actors alongside a new budget, all for it!

It's just the idea of "New Manhatten", why not make it "New Washington DC" that'd be far more relevant and effective.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

Catterix said:


> But V for Vendetta was shit...




compared to the comic yep indeed it was, but as a standalone film it was awesome



the other great comic film of recent memory would have to be Sin City


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2008)

Catterix said:


> But V for Vendetta was shit...


LIES AND BLASPHEMY! While they did alter the message, they created something great in its own right. And that is what makes an adaptation effective, to keep the heart of the story while changing just what needs to be done to be kept relevant. And while they had their differences, they each had their amazing aspects. At least the differences between the two were minor and not like the change between the Akira manga and animuvie with the giant fucking metal/flesh blob and the exploding universe.



> 300 was an amazing adaptation though.
> 
> I'll be really happy if Leo is in this film, he's incredible. His work in The Departed or The Basketball Diaries... my God he was amazing.
> 
> ...


Not really since DC isn't the metropolis that New York is. Only New York or Los Angeles would be effective to take the place of Tokyo. Neo Tokyo was a new island made off the coast. And LA and NY are the only suitable locations and big enough cities in America.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> If you said this statement before 300 and V for Vendetta came out, I'd believe you and agree completely. However those two movies truly restored my faith in American Cinema that they now have the capabilities and creativity to effectively mimic the feel of comics and anime and other such cartoons. It is because of that I'm looking forward to those and the new Speed Racer film.



V for Vendetta paled compared to it's comic book brother and 300 was the easiest comic to adapt into a movie.  The thing with Watchmen is that it's very much a story made only for a comic book medium as well as Akira.  I can honestly say that I'm not looking forward to any anime/comic adaptations outside of Battle Angel Alita(cause Cameron is behind this one) and The Dark Knight.




Sunuvmann said:


> If I recall the only significant role of a female in Akira...besides of course the spy chick who was awesome, was being raped.



um...Kaori was extremely important to the story, as well as #19...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2008)

hmm so the trend continues first speed racer, than dbz, evagelion and now akira


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> LIES AND BLASPHEMY! While they did alter the message, they created something great in its own right. And that is what makes an adaptation effective, to keep the heart of the story while changing just what needs to be done to be kept relevant. And while they had their differences, they each had their amazing aspects. At least the differences between the two were minor and not like the change between the Akira manga and animuvie with the giant fucking metal/flesh blob and the exploding universe.




this post is basically screaming to me that you haven't read the manga


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 21, 2008)

Taleran said:


> this post is basically screaming to me that you haven't read the manga


I read parts of V. Never read the whole thing. But I heard about it from someone who has like it ends with England in complete anarchy and that it ultimately leaves the message of which is better anarchy or fascism.

And Akira, nope, I just heard it was a lot different at the end and something like the different powered people like the blue midgets, Akira and Superman split up the world or something.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Feb 21, 2008)

Why the fuck is the new setting "New Manhattan"?

Why cant it just fucking be in "Neo-Tokyo" as it was originally?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I read parts of V. Never read the whole thing. But I heard about it from someone who has like it ends with England in complete anarchy and that it ultimately leaves the message of which is better anarchy or fascism.
> 
> And Akira, nope, I just heard it was a lot different at the end and something like the different powered people like the blue midgets, Akira and Superman split up the world or something.



lol England


neway

the movie didn't do anything the manga didn't do, it just did it in radically different orders and sometimes out of place (what happens when you try to make 2000 pages into 90minutes)

it just removes alot of the meat of the story and its a copout to simplify the ending that much


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 21, 2008)

my opinion of that project is


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I read parts of V. Never read the whole thing. But I heard about it from someone who has like it ends with England in complete anarchy and that it ultimately leaves the message of which is better anarchy or fascism.
> 
> And Akira, nope, I just heard it was a lot different at the end and something like the different powered people like the blue midgets, Akira and Superman split up the world or something.



I suggest you read the Akira manga, then come back and tell us if you think the live action movie is such a great idea...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 22, 2008)

Well one thing is for sure, those special effects are gonna own


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 22, 2008)

I GOT MY WISH!!!
Wait a minute? It's in New York? FUCK >_>


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Feb 22, 2008)

There might even be a chance this won't suck too much. 
With Leo involved the movies will surely be huge sucesses and are bound to have great popcorny visuals that will draw the usual blockbuster oriented Hollywood-crowd (Just look at Jumper, sucessful purely based on the FX of the trailer and SLJ & hayden Christiansen, without any fanbase or name recognition, unlike Akira).
Looking at the other Anime-based Live-Action movies that have been much longer in Production but will only come out after Akira (Battle Angel and Evangelion) history may repeat itself with Akira once again beeing the movie that opens the door for anime-based media in the west.     
(mention the T-word and i kill you)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2008)

Reckless! said:


> Why the fuck is the new setting "New Manhattan"?
> 
> Why cant it just fucking be in "Neo-Tokyo" as it was originally?


Because Japanese can't act. Except Masi Oka and George Tekai.


Parallax said:


> I suggest you read the Akira manga, then come back and tell us if you think the live action movie is such a great idea...


way tl;dr

Link plz 

Well I just think most of the craziest shit, with CG and enough money, it can be made realistic. I just shudder at the thought of the blue oompa loompas.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Feb 22, 2008)

Word around various websites like Ain't It Cool News is saying that *Joseph Gordon-Levitt* might be playing Tetsuo.

And God, I hope it's true.  Joseph Gordon-Levitt is a mighty fine actor and extremely versatile (all his roles are so different from another from a teenage gay hustler in Mysterious Skin to a young man who was physically and mentally damaged man in The Lookout to our favorite geezer teenage alien from 3rd Rock).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 22, 2008)

He looks the part of Kaneda more. Tetsuo needs a fucking huge forehead.


----------

